# One meow at a time.



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

Momma Cat has been a tough little girl. Always hissing and glaring at me. The past few days she's stopped hissing and just stares at me. Well tonight when I gave her dinner.........she meowed. I was so touched. Maybe she will be ok after all.


----------



## Rocky_Raccoon (Jun 7, 2011)

Awe  I'm glad she's coming around


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Are you going to take her to the vet?
BTW; So glad she's not hissing at you anymore!


----------



## zcb (Nov 11, 2010)

I hope I never have to take her to the vet as she is super suspicious of any trap. I trapped her last summer just by accident because her kittens wandered into the trap. She's been spayed and had her ear notched so she's done with mommyhood. The vet also gave her a rabies shot and dewormed her. All for $10. We had all her kittens and Black Cat neutered along with Mommy Cat. She had 7 kittens, all boys. She should thank me that she didn't have to raise that brood. We got them all adopted out.


----------

